# Is My Half Hunter Worth Geting Repaired?



## FlexiPack (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here, I don't know much about my pocket watch and I was hoping to get some advice regarding it. It's a Waltham half hunter. It's not working, it did when I bought it 10 years ago and I have no idea why it doesn't now. There is no movement when winding. I'm not sure how susceptable they are to being over wound, I'm always careful in this regard but I suppose it's possible that I did. The case isn't the original by the looks of it.

I'm surmising that the watch isn't worth a huge amount and I'm wondering whether the cost of getting it repaired would be more than the watch is worth. I realise you can't give me an estimate on a repair cost but if you could point me in the direction of the approx value of the watch I'd really appreciate it. Also do you have any tips for cleaning the case? As you can see it's had some sticky labels on the back, I'm wary of using any cleaning solutions without asking in case it taints the metal.

Thank you,

Gareth


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I cannot help you re' the value of the watch but would recommend that you click on this link for a reputable and reliable repairer. It is likely that a full service and repair would leave you 'out of pocket'.

Julian (L)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well you have a nice half hunter which appears to have a clean dial with no hairlines and the enamelled numbers on the front seem to be in fair condition.

It's a filled case so it will never be worth a fortune but there are still a number of collectors who would consider buying it.

Julian gave you a link to a recommended repairer who will, as I understand, give you a free estimate.

I know what I would pay for it as it is as I have an idea what I would have to pay for the service but a recently serviced, fully working watch will always fetch a higher price

To get rid of the auction label, try flooding it with cooking oil (corn oil or whatever's in the cupboard) and let it sit overnight and it will slide right off without leaving a mark

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Waltham is a good brand. I reckon it's worth servicing it.

For removing sticky crap like that, I suggest using hot water and a sponge. Always seems to work for me.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Gareth,

I have an identical Waltham, also fitted in an identical Dennison Moon case with an 80xxxx serial number. The movement serial number is in the range 27,xxx,xxx which dates it to 1932. I had it serviced last year at a cost of Â£125. I suspect that this was more than the watch's monetary value. That said, it was my grandfather's retirement gift from his colleagues and is a family heirloom which has been passed on to me so it has enormous sentimental value. The serial number on your case is somewhat later.

Good luck whatever you decide to do. I use mine quite regularly and it is an excellent timekeeper.

John


----------



## FlexiPack (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your quick replies. I will contact Ryte Time, for the cost of the postage it's certainly worth getting an estimate. Although if it's similar to your Â£125 Sparks then I think that would be over my budget, as much as I'd like to see it repaired.

Thanks for the cleaning tips, I'll try the less messy sponge and hot water first but failing that I'm sure I've got some corn oil in the cupboard somewhere.

Gareth


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The hot water will loosen up the glue and moisten the paper. A bit of firm and determined scrubbing with the sponge ought to get all that gunk off. The hot water will melt the glue and it should just all rub off with a bit of effort.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

It is a lovely half hunter and Waltham's made good watches, I would certainly get it serviced,but then, I'd wear it, not sell it. I'm sure you could get it done for less than that if you look around.

alan.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its a nice looking watch, its worth having it repaired


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a few watches of a smiliar value to this ( around 100-200) and i find it more effective to buy the same movemtn on ebay for around 20 pounds than pay someone in excess of the watch value to fix it


----------

